

Flic – The Wireless Smart Button (Indiegogo) - mkaroumi
http://flic.io

======
fallat
This would be a good EE project.

Surprised this hasn't been mass produced yet.

Good luck Flic! I have no doubts this will succeed. It is a very simple and
practical appliance.

